# Carraças: um problema humano e ambiental



## belem (16 Mar 2009 às 01:33)

Em trabalho de campo em algumas partes de Portugal, nomeadamente o Parque Natural do Guadiana, Parque Natural da Arrábida e Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, vi carraças.
No caso da Arrábida e Guadiana, eram carraças grandes, que chegavam a perseguir as pessoas, em descampados e na floresta. No caso do Guadiana até era chocante: em quase todos os habitats, onde quer que parasse, via carraças a virem na minha direcção.
Penso que devem atacar de forma agressiva também a fauna local, sobretudo mamíferos e aves.
No Canadá vi uma reportagem que retratava as consequências das carraças nas populações de alces, em que muitas vezes os animais doentes tinham que ser abatidos, por razões sanitárias.
Além de picarem, as carraças, podem transmitir agentes infecciosos de grande perigosidade.

http://www.actamedicaportuguesa.com/pdf/2006-19/1/039-048.pdf

Informação sobre as carraças em alguns parques de Portugal e medidas de precaução:

http://diario.iol.pt/noticia.html?id=639531&div_id=4071


Se alguém quiser vir aqui partilhar a sua experiência sobre este assunto preocupante é muito bem vindo.
Gostaria também também de ouvir opiniões relacionadas com medidas de erradicação que sejam amigas do ambiente.
Obrigado.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 15:50)

Que curioso, não sabia que as carraças eram uma "praga" assim tão grande em Portugal.


----------



## Sirilo (16 Mar 2009 às 16:36)

Tenho uma quinta e quando o terreno não está lavrado, são aos montes! sobem pelas calças e já fui picada varias vezes. Tenho caes, aos quais coloco o respectivo insecticida. Se o terreno estiver limpo aparecem em menor quantidade. Aparecem a partir de março e depois outra vez em outubro.


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

Ja apanhei uma bela febre da carraça.  é mesmo lixado.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

kikofra disse:


> Ja apanhei uma bela febre da carraça.  é mesmo lixado.


A minha mãe já apanhou e ficou com dores horríveis no corpo.Na altura era pequena e como se sabe a medicina não era como a de hoje.


----------



## frederico (17 Mar 2009 às 02:12)

O meu pai já caçou um veado no Alentejo que estava infestado com centenas, senão milhares de carraças, era impressionante! Uma vez também vi numa horta no Algarve um ouriço-cacheiro com centenas de carraças entre os espinhos.


----------



## PDias (17 Mar 2009 às 08:45)

Bom dia,
o ano passado no fim de Julho tive os meus dois filhos (menino c/ 4 anos e a menina c/ 1 ano) internados uma semana no Hospital de Torres Vedras (aonde foram muito bem tratados tanto a nível médico como humano) com a febre da carraça (febre escaronodular como vinha no relatório médico). Eu moro numa aldeia perto da Merceana (concelho de Alenquer) e perto da Serra de Montejunto, tenho um terreno + ou - com 1500 m2 aonde nesta altura já detectei várias carraças, mas o ano passado parece mesmo que havia uma praga, porque elas eram aos montes, nunca vi tanta carraça na vida como no ano passado. Este fim de semana já vou tratar de lavrar todo o terreno e pulverizá-lo com insecticida. Agradecia sugestões para que tipo de insecticidas devo usar tanto para o terreno como para os animais de forma a ser o menos ofensivo para o meio ambiente e humano (tenho usado insecticidas aconselhados pelos locais mas estou na dúvida se serão os mais adequados).

P.S. O ano passado aqui na aldeia houve mais 3 pessoas com a febre da carraça, e uma passou um bocado mal devido a ter demorado a pedir ajuda médica.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 17:01)

Que coisa
Tenho aqui um terreno de 5000/6000m2 perto da serra de aire, onde vivo e não detectei uma única carraça.


----------

